# work as driving instructor



## alannixon (Oct 11, 2008)

hi
i am considering moving to cyprus with my partner and 14 year old daughter, i am a driving intructor in the uk, i would like to instruct in the pathos area does anybody have any advise on working for myself or working for a local driving school, what would i have to do regards registering etc, any help would be very grateful, 
alan


----------

